# .  (, , , )
, ,       . -, ,   (  ) ,    ,      .            .  ,   ,     ,      .     .  :    ?! , .       .        :  .  .    .   ,. ..   82 ,        .
     !      ,     ,    ,   -      .

----------


## .

- -     ,       :Frown: 
,    :yes:

----------

.       100% (   ).    ,      50 ..    - ,        .
 : (  ,  1, -     )
1.    
2.    ( -   , ,   .)
3.    
4. 1-.,      ,  .    ,  , ..    .
5.    -53
6.  .       

7.   -6
8.  -60
9. ,   - .
10.  (   )
:
11. -13
12.   .      ,   .
13.  (     )       .
14.   
15.   (  , 
  )
16.   
17.        
18.  ,  
19.    
20.   
21.     -1
22.    (      ,  ,    .)
23.   (    )
 :
24.     
25.    
26. -
  :
27.  
28.  ,  (   )
29.   
30.    
31.   .
32.     
33.      
34. \\
35.   
36.   
37.   
:
38.      (  , . )
39.   
40.   
41.    
42.  
43.       
44.  
45.   .
46.  
 ():
47.    
48.  
49.   ()
50.    (,        ))
51.      
52.  
53.    
 :
54.      
55.     (    ,
  ..)
56.   1-   
57.    . -   
     .        .
58.      (     )
59.        . 
 :      ,     ,   ,     .   -   , , , , ,    ,  .
 -  .         , ..      .
60.   ,     . ( , ,  -   ,    )
61.        ().  --       ,  ,  , ..       ,  ,  .    ,   .
62.   (,   .)
63.   
64.    ,   
65.   .  ,   ,     
66.     
67.   
68.     (        )
69.      (  ,          )
70.      
71.    
72.       
73.     
74.      .
75.   
76.         
:
77.     
78.      .
79.   ,       .
80.         ()
ר:
81.: 2-, .  ,      ,      .
82.:   ,  ,

----------


## .

.

 :Smilie: 




> 33.


   ?

----------

> .
> 
> 
> 
>    ?


, .   ,     ,  ,    .  .

----------


## .

--,    :Smilie:

----------


## Lemori

:Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
 , ,      !!!

----------

,   .     - ""       .   ,   -     (   3   ""  .     ,   ..     - 80% .

----------


## .

FAQ      :Smilie: 
     . ,       .     :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

, ,      (, -  ),     ,   ,   .     ,                  (100%),      ,    ,       ,    ,      .         ( . /,    , ,  ).

----------

> , ,      (, -  ),     ,   ,   .     ,                  (100%),      ,    ,       ,    ,      .         ( . /,    , ,  ).


      ...    3  -   ?     ,     -     .          .  .

----------


## 2007

> ...    3  -   ?     ,     -     .          .  .


, ,       .

----------


## NatusyaSh

, , : -          15%

----------


## .

*NatusyaSh*,       -.  .

----------


## Lahja

** ,      :Wow: 
    ,   - ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ** ,


  :Wink: 



> ,   - ?


 -, ,   -  :Wow:

----------

> -, ,   -


  -        -      (     ,  ,   )   50%  .  -     ,     ,         .   ( )         (, ,   ..)      ,         .            -  .

----------


## Arslanz

> FAQ     
>      . ,       .



,  ???

----------


## .

-  ...       :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

> -        -      (     ,  ,   )   50%  .


 **, ,      ,       (+/-, ,  -),     (         , )       .         , ,  ,         .

----------


## spekulyant

,,  80-90% - .   80-90?   -   .     .     . :  ,,.         ..  ..

----------


## Arslanz

,           ?   :Wink:

----------


## .



----------

.
 ,         ?
!

----------

> ,,  80-90% - .   80-90?   -   .     .     . :  ,,.         ..  ..


, ,     .   83.       -   ,                  ,     -    .
     -    ""   ,      .

----------

**,          -   


> .  .    .


 :EEK!:

----------


## spekulyant

:     ,      5-6.
 :    ,    ... :Smilie: ))

----------

-    !     :          ?    100% ,  ? ,   -    ,     ?!

----------


## .

> 100% ,


       .  ,   ?   :Smilie:

----------


## K@trin

> 100% ,  ? ,   -    ,     ?!


 ,      ,         82 ,    .   . :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> ,      ,         82 ,    .   .


!  ,             .   !

----------

-  ,   :Smilie: )

----------


## .

,   19 - "    "   (  ).
       ?
 ,    ""?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,    ""?


 ,  .



> ?


  ,   -  .

----------

, , .19  ,    ,       (     ) -    ,  , , ...  ... ..    -        ...  :Smilie:

----------

!
               ?????? :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   19 - "    "   (  ).


             ?

----------


## .

> ?


         -1 -.

----------


## NatusyaSh

> ?


,         ,   ?

----------


## .

:

"  4      ()    ,      ."

----------


## Fraxine

> 


     .

----------

!!!       ,     ...     ...  ...

----------


## IRINA6766

.    ,   :  --            ?

----------


## Fraxine

*IRINA6766*,       ,       ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ...


 ** ,      ?       -  :Wow:

----------


## .

> .


     ,  /         4- ?



**, ,    ,      ..,   ?    http://mvf.klerk.ru/index.html

----------

..     ,  .  1-2  ( )    .      _  . , . .

----------


## .

* .*,     FAQ,       
     .

----------

> ?


 !!!      .    ,        !      (   ) ,     ,    ! , !  !   !

----------


## NatusyaSh

> !


 !

----------

.    .


        -      -    ,   ,              .   .
 -  .

----------

, ,    ,           .          ,      .

----------


## IRINA6766

,   ? ..        ?




> *IRINA6766*,       ,       ?


        ?

----------

: .84?  . "       "  1    	 , 	    05.04.2007  204			
.    - .8.41

----------


## niks35

,    .  ,    9,      .       .   ,      .   ,     .

----------

.  80%    -  .

----------


## tpn.61

,  ,          -          -  !

----------


## .

() 
   ,   .

----------

...     http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?117002.     ,       .   ,  !

----------

> , ,       . -, ,   (  ) ,    ,      .            .  ,   ,     ,      .     .  :    ?! , .       .        :  .  .    .   ,. ..   82 ,        .
>      !      ,     ,    ,   -      .

----------

36 "   "    ,   ?     ,    ,   ,    ,     .      ,     . .    ?    ,    ,     ?     ,    ,     tydl  11  ,  (     )           , ..      , ..           1 .   ?

----------


## .

.        FAQ

----------

,    ,      (    ,      )),     :         ( )  30  2009 . N 141 .

----------


## yokep

> 


 ...        ?  FAQ?

...            -    .

----------


## .

*yokep*, -     .

----------

> ..     ,  .  1-2  ( )    .      _  . , . .


   ...

----------


## .

** ,    -  :Wink:

----------


## vika--77

-      ?   ?        ! :Frown:

----------

> ** ,    -


,  .
        . ,   ,  ? :Redface:    ? :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## .

-       :Embarrassment:     ?

----------


## .

** ,     .    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,    ..      ,      ,        "    (  )         ".  ,   :  -   (), ,  .       ( .)..  () - ( )..    ,  ,  ,  ()   ,      ". " :Wink:  
    -       (). :yes:

----------


## Watch_repairer

,   ,   ,    .       ( ),   ?     -     ...

----------


## Watch_repairer

,  -  ,    .

----------


## Cooler

> ( ),   ?


 ,  **  .

----------


## Wath_repairer

> ,  **  .


   , , ? _ 
...      ,  5  ,   ...    - ?!

----------


## .

.       ,     ,          .           :Smilie:

----------

,     ,       , ,      .            ?         ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## dolbiloff

.  ,   .  ,  , 2 .     ,   .     .      -       ?       ?    -  ,    .        - ?    .

----------

, ,             () ,      ,     .           .

----------


## .

** ,      ,     .      "      "

----------


## tanyuschk

,            ?

----------


## tanyuschk

> ,            ?


         ?

----------


## .



----------


## tanyuschk

,     ?

----------


## .



----------


## tanyuschk

!!!!

----------

.
 ,   .          .

----------


## .

** ,       200   ?      ,   ?

----------


## Clition

:
1.   60 -   ?           59?           . 65?
2.  . 64    ?   ,     65?
3. . 66 -   .  ,   .59?
4.  .69 -     ,   ?         "  ..."
5. .70 -     ,        ,      (-),   ?     -  (           ).
6. . 71 -       ? , ,  -   ?

----------

.      .              ?????????

----------


## .



----------

...    /  .     -   ( ?)         .    . -       " "        ,     ,     . ,    3       :Smilie:         .       -  .      ""  ,   ..

----------


## .

**,    :Smilie:

----------

,    .    -  -  !  :Smilie:

----------


## girlochka_mail

! !

----------

,        .     ,            ?

----------


## .

,

----------

*.*,     ?         ,         .        ?

----------


## .

** ,        .       .

----------


## matiss.64

-,  .  -   ?  -    ?

----------


## .

,   .         :Smilie:

----------

,

----------

,  ?

----------

,  ,    -    ,       ,  .     .     -   .     ,      " ".        .  ,      , ,    -    .     -   .
 -        ,     ,     .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Vialviave

-       ,     ....       .         ,   .  -     .

----------


## .

*Vialviave*,  -     :Smilie:

----------


## matiss.64

> ,   .


 ,       ?   .      ,    ,    ,    ,   .  .

----------


## .

> ,       ?


 ,        ?  .     ,           ?       ?

----------


## tanyuschk

???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

(    ,    -)     .          .
    . .

----------


## tanyuschk

> (    ,    -)     .          .
>     . .


   -  -        ,         .   ,       .  ?     ...

----------


## .

*tanyuschk*, ,       :Frown:     -    **  .
  - ,     .     ,   ,

----------

